# Epoxy primer



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning after recommendations on epoxy primer 
Any decent ones in aerosol need to seal a motorbike tank I’ve stripped and filled


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do you want to apply epoxy are you going to leave it a while before you paint it ? That’s the only reason I can think as to why you want to epoxy it


----------

